# Purina Pro Plan Puppy Chicken & Rice or Large Breed formula??



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the board!

My vet recommends Purina Large Breed Puppy formula for Golden puppies. 

Congratulation son your new puppy, we would love to see pictures.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes, I would go with the large breed puppy formula!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I fed the regular Pro Plan puppy but whatever you decide transition your puppy over to Pro Plan adult around 5-6 months of age. Also, don't get the Pro Plan Shredded formula when you transition over. I'm feeding the Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach formula because I can no longer get the regular chicken & rice adult formula. How exciting to have a puppy!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i feed the large breed puppy formula and at 5-6 months will switch to large breed adult formula...congrats on your new puppy!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

USMC0302 said:


> Greetings. Just brought home a 8 week old Golden. Looking to wean him onto a higher quality food. From posts here and elsewhere, I have decided on Purina Pro Plan -- question is should I use the Chicken & Rice Puppy or Large Breed Puppy formula???
> 
> Not sure if there is a huge difference in ingredients that I should consider. What do you all think??


LBP formula.

The difference isn't so much in the ingredients, but in the balance of those ingredients (Calcium to Phosphorus).


----------



## USMC0302 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks all for the input. I decided on the Pro Plan Puppy Large Breed. Started this morning with 75% of the old stuff and 25% Pro Plan. He ate everything within about 3 minutes. I think he likes it -- although eating that fast has to cause some digestive issues right?!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

USMC0302 said:


> Thanks all for the input. I decided on the Pro Plan Puppy Large Breed. Started this morning with 75% of the old stuff and 25% Pro Plan. He ate everything within about 3 minutes. I think he likes it -- although eating that fast has to cause some digestive issues right?!


 
3 minutes huh? It takes about 30 seconds at my house. Goldens can be piggies. If you want there are bowls on the market that you can purchase that can slow down their eating.


----------



## USMC0302 (Jan 19, 2011)

Update: Two days of transitioning to the Puppy Pro Large Breed from Purina Healthy Morsels (what breeder had him on), and his energy levels are through the roof. He is still sleeping through the night as well. So, I think I made the right choice in food. I'm still at 50/50 and will make transition fully in the next few days or even sooner. 

BTW -- a big rock in the middle of his bowl slowed him WAYYYY down. No more hiccups and dry heaves after a feeding frenzy.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

thats great news!!!! i should try the rock in my guys bowl. he gobbles his food in a second!!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

I have both my dogs on pro plan. Great food. AND BTW - If you have a Facebook page, search for Pro Plan, "like" the page and then click on the coupon tab on the left. It's a $5 off coupon. I print one everytime i go to get food.


----------



## Sheltie (Apr 8, 2011)

My Golden is a VERY picker eater, frequently taking only a bite of two intitially and then coming back several hours later and either finishing her bowl, or more frequently, not finishing. I feed her two cups per day and she has maintained her 80 lbs for several years. My Sheltie on the other hand takes about 30 seconds for her one cup and it is gone. I'm going to try the suggestion of the big rock to see if that helps. I wouldn't even know what to Google for regarding a bowl that restricts how fast a dog can eat.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You can also use a muffin tin, spreading the food among the cups to slow them down.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Another idea for slowing down the food inhalers is to put the kibble in a large Kong with the tiniest dab (just a little bit goes a long way) of peanut butter to plug the hole. We do this with our 7 year old to slow him down to a normal eating speed.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Happy said:


> I fed the regular Pro Plan puppy but whatever you decide transition your puppy over to Pro Plan adult around 5-6 months of age. Also, don't get the Pro Plan Shredded formula when you transition over. I'm feeding the Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach formula because I can no longer get the regular chicken & rice adult formula. How exciting to have a puppy!


What's wrong with the shredded formula?


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

GinnyinPA said:


> What's wrong with the shredded formula?


The Shredded Forumla contains soy in the ingredients. Lots of corn too which is a cheap filler. I'm 3 months into a 6 month before and after picture with my Golden. He was eating Candidae which is a fantastic food but I wasn't seeing much coat growth. So, I started him on Pro Plan's Sensitive Stomach formula and his coat is already looking fantastic!


----------



## Sheltie (Apr 8, 2011)

I tried it after the above recommendation and it works perfectly. Instead of gobbling it down in 30 seconds, it now takes about five minutes as she chases the bowl all over the room trying to get every morsel that might be under the rock.


----------



## USMC0302 (Jan 19, 2011)

My next question (didn't want to start another thread for it) IS....HOW MUCH?? I am feeding our boy (Parker) 1/2 cup 3x per day (1.5 cups/day). He is 10.5lbs and 9 weeks old. The last few days, he seems really hungry ALL the time. Should I increase that amount to 2 cups and keep it at that for awhile? We use Milkbones for treats but break them up into pieces so he only gets a few a day. Thanks in advance for any further advice.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

yes i would up the amount i had the same problem with my puppy who is now almost 12 weeks. bump him up 1/4 cup slowly. feed 3/4 for breakfast then 1/2 lunch and 3/4 dinner. see how he does. it doesnt sound like you are feeding enough..


----------



## Rileybear (Apr 22, 2011)

Really a big rock slows them down a bit? Too funny. I find my guy gobbling his food up really quick too maybe I'll try putting a rock in his dish and see if that slows him down
Thanks!


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

A little late, but my breeder prefers the regular puppy, but said either is fine. The Large Breed has less calories in addition to what was said above (473 calories per cup vs 382 for the large breed).


----------



## uat1 (Jan 25, 2011)

My breeder suggests Purina Pro Plan Chicken and rice as well but when I read the ingredient, it contains by-products and corn... I thought these are not good, No?


----------



## 2dollys (Jan 24, 2011)

Happy said:


> The Shredded Forumla contains soy in the ingredients. Lots of corn too which is a cheap filler. I'm 3 months into a 6 month before and after picture with my Golden. He was eating Candidae which is a fantastic food but I wasn't seeing much coat growth. So, I started him on Pro Plan's Sensitive Stomach formula and his coat is already looking fantastic!


Happy, thanks for posting this. Mango's breeder fed proplan and we switched so both dogs would eat the same food. (Rosie is on LID natural balance bz of allergies.) But Mango had done well on the proplan and the Natural Balance is a bit more expensive, so I wanted to switch back. We tried the shredded chicken, but while we were still transitioning Mango started chewing her paws. (Ug)

So now we are transitioning to the proplan sensitive stomach formula, I hope it does as well for her as for your dog!


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

To bump this thread up: Gabbar is 4 months old. I feed him the large breed puppy chicken pro plan food. We are feeding him three times a day. How many cups should I be giving in a day?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I love Proplan for my goldens. I feed Buddy my new addition/rescue Proplan performance (3 this April). All of my dogs go onto an all stages food at 5-6 minutes. Mine seem to do best on chicken and Rice formulas. The large breed puppy did not exist when Lucky was a puppy. Buddy has the nicest cold now.

I'm sure your pup will do great on it.


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

So, how Many cups?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would probably feed 1 cup at each feeding if you are doing 3x a day. See how he does with that.


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

Cool. Thanks


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Kinjal said:


> To bump this thread up: Gabbar is 4 months old. I feed him the large breed puppy chicken pro plan food. We are feeding him three times a day. How many cups should I be giving in a day?


I would think 1 cup each feeding at least. I fed by dogs as pups as much as they would eat in 10-15 minutes and then up came the bowl.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

MikaTallulah said:


> I would think 1 cup each feeding at least. I fed by dogs as pups as much as they would eat in 10-15 minutes and then up came the bowl.


If I did that, Beamer would eat until he couldn't anymore!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Rainheart said:


> If I did that, Beamer would eat until he couldn't anymore!


I guess he is a very good eater. Mine would all eat their food but then by 10 min. mark they would walk away.


----------

